# Loaded ruck Building up Strength and stamina?



## Spider Begley (25 Jan 2016)

Is it good To do a Loaded march with 80 Pounds for 15KM on my own time to build up endurance and strength for DP1 and the BFT?
I would be using my personal 82 Ruck either filled with bricks or sandbags. and have my personal OD green Sleeping bag.
I would carry A bright blue Dummy Rifle which can be filled with water, sand or anything to weight it down. I was thinking 10LBS for that.

What are your guy's thoughts?

I Just finished week two of bmq with no problem, except for my endurance on the morning pt run. I can run but not at the pace everyone else is running at.


----------



## Spider Begley (25 Jan 2016)

And wearing other Gear like tac vest filled to the max and a bunch of other stuff to also weight up to 70 pounds. including helmet too


----------



## dangerboy (25 Jan 2016)

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> Is it good To do a Loaded march with 80 Pounds for 15KM on my own time to build up endurance and strength for DP1 and the BFT?
> I would be using my personal 82 Ruck either filled with bricks or sandbags. and have my personal OD green Sleeping bag.
> I would carry A bright blue Dummy Rifle which can be filled with water, sand or anything to weight it down. I was thinking 10LBS for that.
> 
> ...



I would not carry any type of dummy rifle around no matter what the colour.  You will probably end up surrounded by an Emergency Response Team (or something equivalent).  People will not care what colour the weapon is, they will just see a guy with a rifle.


----------



## Spider Begley (25 Jan 2016)

yeah i thought of that I used parts from my Nerf gun and made compartments and still shoots silly Foam things that stick
But still a no no?


----------



## runormal (25 Jan 2016)

I`d focus on cardio personally. You can`t even keep up running with your coursemates on basic. I`d be willing to bet a days pay that the running will be harder on your dp 1.0.

Though I am a sig op.. So take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Spider Begley (25 Jan 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> I`d focus on cardio personally. You can`t even keep up running with your coursemates on basic. I`d be willing to bet a days pay that the running will be harder on your dp 1.0.
> 
> Though I am a sig op.. So take it with a grain of salt



Yeah i try to focus on that atleast a Hour a day at school and another hour at home through skipping, Running and Sports like rugby and football (American)


----------



## mariomike (25 Jan 2016)

Spider, have you read any of these discussions?

Looking for advice to start training with a weighted vest
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110126.0

Weight Vest/ Conditioning Vest  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105459.0

weighted vest for PT  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54972.0/nowap.html?PHPSESSID=7a0h6tksoard3ih9iio41o38t4

Training for the Ruck March  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/29989.0

Training for ruckmarching  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/100664.0

All things ruck march (what to wear, music, etc.) - merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13745.0
6 pages.

How about a ruck march?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/799.0

Rucking with body armor?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22711.0/nowap.html

Substitute for rifle for ruck marches  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/78429.0

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength ) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375

etc...


----------



## Ayrsayle (25 Jan 2016)

I might be in the minority, but I've never seen the direct benefit of "continuous marching in full gear" as a means to improve cardio and/or get better at marching.  I've always suggested a rigorous running schedule and every once and a while throwing the gear on in order to mentally prepare you for the weight considerations and how to set up your gear appropriately.  They are different beasts in terms of requirements, but I have questions as to how effective simulating a full combat load repeatedly will drastically improve your BFT.  Cardio will however be a benefit to nearly all your infantry training - if you are having a hard time keeping up with your coursemates on morning runs I'd say that should be your primary focus.

You'll have plenty of exposure to marching for long distance on course under weight.  You'll also have to do a number of other "athletic" activities, which having a well developed cardio will also help with.

I'll second Dangerboy's comments - There is minimal benefit and considerable concerns that could be raised by carring anything that looks like a rifle on a march in military gear.


----------



## Spider Begley (25 Jan 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Spider, have you read any of these discussions?
> 
> Looking for advice to start training with a weighted vest
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/110126.0
> ...




Ive read a few of them like the diet one and cardio


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Jan 2016)

Rucking and running are nothing alike.  If you suck at running, run.  Being a better runner will help with the endurance of rucking.  Extra rucking will not help you run farther\faster\longer.


----------



## sidemount (26 Jan 2016)

Kat nailed it. 

Being able to ruck a lot of weught just helps you destroy your knees.

However if you are phyically fit and have good stamina/endurance you will be able to ruck no problem. 

Concentrate on your cardio, and regular strength training and you will be fine. 

Go running. 

Interval training is tops for building up your cardio.

Don't bother with the ruck....that is the easiest part.


----------



## Spider Begley (26 Jan 2016)

Alright sweet thanks guys


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2016)

I think a combination of running (I do that lots), rucking (I don't anymore) and weight or resistance training would be beneficial.

Resistance training I do now consists of pushups - lots.


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jan 2016)

Swim PT is good and hurts less.

Often the view is better too....


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Swim PT is good and hurts less.
> 
> Often the view is better too....



I agree.

Now pictures or it didn't happen.  >


----------

